# asukaskokouksen tehtyjen päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen



## Gavril

Poiminto kiinteistöä koskevasta sopimuksesta:



> Asukasdemokratialain (649/1990) edellyttämän *asukaskokouksen valmistelu, järjestäminen ja tehtyjen päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen* isännöitsijälle kuuluvin osin



Jos en erehdy, yllä värjäämäni osa on jäsennettävä (kieliopillisesti) näin:

_[asukaskokouksen] [[valmistelu], [järjestäminen] ja [tehtyjen päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen]]

"asukaskokouksen valmistelu"_ tai _"asukaskokouksen järjestäminen"_ ovat näemmä ongelmattomia ilmauksia.

Mutta onko oikein sanoa "_asukaskokouksen tehtyjen päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen_", toisin kuin vaikkapa "_asukaskokoukse*ssa* tehtyjen päätösten [...]_"?

Eli kaipaako yllä lainaamani lause vähän työstöä?


----------



## Marko55

Rakenne "_asukaskokouksen *tehtyjen* päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen_" on väärin, mutta voit käyttää agenttipartisiippia:
"_asukaskokouksen *tekemien* päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen_"

Kirjoittaisin itse näin:
Asukasdemokratialain (649/1990) edellyttämän *asukaskokouksen valmistelu ja järjestäminen sekä tehtyjen päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen* isännöitsijälle kuuluvin osin

Mielestäni _asukaskokous_-sanaa ei tarvitse toistaa, mutta jos haluat sen lisätä, voit kirjoittaa:
a) ... sekä asukaskokouksen tekemien päätösten ...
b) ... sekä asukaskokouksessa tehtyjen päätösten ...


----------



## Forkka

Marko55 said:


> Kirjoittaisin itse näin:
> Asukasdemokratialain (649/1990) edellyttämän *asukaskokouksen valmistelu ja järjestäminen sekä tehtyjen päätösten täytäntöönpanosta huolehtiminen* isännöitsijälle kuuluvin osin



Tuosta tulisi kielenhuoltajalta pyyhkeitä. Tuo lienee virheetöntä suomea, mutta se on huonoa suomea.


----------



## Marko55

Forkka said:


> Tuosta tulisi kielenhuoltajalta pyyhkeitä. Tuo lienee virheetöntä suomea, mutta se on huonoa suomea.



Virheetöntä, mutta huonoa suomea? Miten itse korjaisit lausetta? Autat parhaiten tekemällä oman korjausehdotuksen.


----------

